# Tragedy In Wisconsin



## MA-Caver (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Off-duty Wis. deputy sheriff kills 6*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071007/ap_on_re_us/wisconsin_shooting
> By ROBERT IMRIE, Associated Press Writer 1 hour, 8 minutes ago
> 
> ...



A young LEO loses it and people are made to suffer. This is horrible. This undermines the trust that people place in law enforcement officers. While true the officer wasn't on duty it still probably won't matter because he took an oath to protect and to serve (however it's stated for his department), people would generally hold an individual to that oath 24/7/365. Going on a rampage like this undermines that oath. 

My prayers to the families of the dead... even the officer.


----------



## grydth (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't feel the acts of one isolated murderous nut have anything to do with police in general. How about the street cop who shot it out with him and the sniper who took the killer down? There's two cops who risked their lives for the public - why focus only on the bad apple?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 7, 2007)

my feelings go out to the families of those shot and to the family of the officer.
It will be intersting to find out the "whys" of all of this


----------



## tellner (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm sorry for the loss of life and glad the perp was stopped before more innocents were killed. The fact that he carried tin makes the tragedy neither lesser nor greater. It will be interesting to see in the weeks to come what a review of his past few years reveals. I'm betting there will have been a pattern of increasingly disturbing behavior.


----------

